# المنظفات 2



## WAT (16 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى ممن لديه معلومات عن ما يلي :
1- معزز الرغوة للصابون السائل (الإسم الكيميائي - التجاري- الإستخدام .....) 
2- مانع الرغوة لمسحوق التنظيف الغسالات الآلية 


مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## dulcemohamed (17 نوفمبر 2013)

كمعزز للرغوه يمكن استخدام الامين اوكسيد Amino Oxide او استخدم الفا اولفين سلفونيت لو متوفره في السوق خصوصا لو الكت C14-C16 بالنسبة لمانع الرغوه بشكل عام الكحولات مانعه للرغوة بس المستخدم هو زيت السيلكون او اى مادة HLB بتاعها اقل من 4 . تحياتى


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

معزز الرغوه اسمه التجارى نستابون اما مانع الرغوه فهو مانع رغوه او انت فوم


----------



## جابي9 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

تكسابون للرغوه ولانستابون وشكرا


----------

